#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Accepted important errors for Reservoir Eng. HB, Tarek Ahmed

## kamal-shawqi

Dear all,



Here is my accepted paper about some important errors that are found in the second chapter of the well-known handbook; Reservoir Engineering Handbook, which was written by Dr. Tarek Ahmed... These errors are in the 3 released editions...

This version of paper was sent ( as it ) to Dr. Tarek himself with his own attention. I upload it here only for all to take these errors into their account; espicially  because all of them are in the correlations of CH2.

 Dr. Ahmed is a great doctor and really i hope to be as him one day. I thank him greatly for his easy-to-use handbook...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Kind regards,
Head of SPE Academic Committee, Suez chapter.
A third year student of Suez Canal University
Kamal-Shawqi@spemail.orgSee More: Accepted important errors for Reservoir Eng. HB, Tarek Ahmed

----------


## kamal-shawqi

Dear All,

I'm grateful for all engineers who show me their view points... Thanks all.

kind regards,
Kamal Shawqi

----------


## Athon

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## aliali

thanks kamal

----------


## ekox

> thanks kamal



hi thank you this great sharing. and i have a question is there any published book that contains the answers or solutions of problems that are end of each chapter of Reservoir engineering Handbook Ahmed Tarek  :Smile: ) if you have it please upload it  :Big Grin:

----------


## ekox

hi thank you this great sharing. and i have a question is there any published book that contains the answers or solutions of problems that are end of each chapter of Reservoir engineering Handbook Ahmed Tarek  :Smile: ) if you have it please upload it  :Big Grin:

----------

